# PUERTO RICO CAPITOL BUILDING



## boricuosa102 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## boricuosa102 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## boricuosa102 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## boricuosa102 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## boricuosa102 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

VERY nice, newyorikan! This is a good thread. 

BTW: I was there yesterday


----------



## Valia (Feb 19, 2005)

very elegant building, the dome remember me the Agrippa Pantheon in Rome.

i like so much the painting with the black dude breaking his chains :applause:


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

^^ That picture represents the abolition of slavery in Puerto Rico in 1873  only a month or so after the First Spanish Republic was established. The newly established Republican Parliament in Madrid approved it unanimously, after many prominent Puerto Ricans living in Spain had promoted the anti-slavery movement for many years.

Here's more information (en castellano ): http://www.fortunecity.com/victorian/churchmews/1216/Abolicion.htm


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

A Classic American capitol building.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

pretty


----------



## Sa Town Tx Gringo (Jul 14, 2005)

Very nice,Never seen it before but a very nice suprise.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

What a gorgeous building! Was it a Puertoriqueño who designed it?


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

^^ Yes 



U.S. National Park Service said:


> For Puerto Ricans, El Capitolio de Puerto Rico stands as a powerful symbol of self-government. Former resident Commissioner of Puerto Rico Luis Muñoz Rivera promoted the idea of constructing a capitol building as early as 1907; later he was the prime mover in seeking the capitol building's construction between 1925 and 1929. The dome, however, was not completed until 1961. Although *Puerto Rican architect Rafael Carmoega* designed this magnificent Neoclassical Revival style building, many other famous Puerto Rican artists--Rafael Rios Rey, José Oliver, Jorge Rechani and Rafael Tufiño and others--collaborated on the capitol's interior design, which is highlighted by murals and mosaics depicting Puerto Rico's history.


Despite its looks, it's quite a recent building.


----------

